# Bella's Ears



## love2426 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello there, Bella is very small and 13 weeks old. Her ears stand up and i was wondering if any of you think they will ever lay down. Her nose is still not solid black either. Do you think it will darken over time. She is just a little doll such a sweetheart we adore her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is a real cutie. Sorry I don't know about your questions.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! How cute she is!!!! There is a little male (Sir Lovkins) here, and his ears did that too. I haven't seen pics of him in a while, so I don't know how his turned out. Maybe his mom will see your thread and answer you. You have got an adorable baby!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is adorable. I am not sure that her ears will go down or if her nose will ever turn black. A lot of Maltese lose pigmentation in their noses, my Zoe's is not completely black but sometimes in the Summer it darkens. Bella is so cute!!


----------



## love2426 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you ladies. We love her to much. She is doing so well potty training and is such a joy to have around. She is very quiet never barks or whines.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL I LOVE those ears  I'm a big fan of ponited ears. I think she looks adorable. Rocky had a black nose when he was a pup but it's more of a dark chocolate now-it does darken when the weather is warmer but most of the time it's brown, not black.

My Tucker has a black nose, but unlock Rocky, Tucker has several toes that are pink.  I think they are cute.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Bella is so sweet 

Is she a mix?


----------



## love2426 (Oct 12, 2012)

I was told she is pure maltese. Her brothers and sisters were bigger and their ears were down like a normal maltese. I am beginning to wonder if she is 100% now but i love her so it does not matter.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, she is too cute for words and those ears really look adorable. Whether or not they eventually go down or not, I cannot tell you. However, irregardless, she is a cutie pie.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is adorable. Her ears may drop and her pigment may get darker. If not, she is cute as can be just as she is.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, she is cute as a button. I love pointy ears.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh she is so stinkin' cute!! I would venture to guess she's got something in her in addition to maltese because those ears are pretty pointy. But who cares!! She is so cute and tiny. She kinda looks like a little kitten, maybe she's part kitty cat!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

If she were mine, I'd be praying her ears would never change! She's really adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Oh my gosh she is so stinkin' cute!! I would venture to guess she's got something in her in addition to maltese because those ears are pretty pointy. But who cares!! She is so cute and tiny. She kinda looks like a little kitten, maybe she's part kitty cat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I was thinking the same thing! She is a little darling!!!


----------

